# PPI 2300Am Mint never mounted



## cutra (Nov 21, 2006)

This is actually my buddy's listing yet I can vouch for him...
NEVER mounted.!!! Could never been powered up!!!

PPI 2300AM Precision Power Old School Rare Amp Never mounted mint A,could be new | eBay


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks minty


----------



## $LICK CALIFA$ (Feb 9, 2012)

Lymen said:


> Looks minty


mmmmmmmm mint :biggrinflip:


----------

